# licq problm beim einloggen auf den ICQ-Server!

## BlackEye

Hallo Leute,

seit eben gerade bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung im Netzwerkfenster von LICQ, wenn ich selbigen starte:

```
[...]

21:10:58: [SRV] UIN: 14509914 level: 0000 Class: 0008

21:10:58: [SRV] Server says we are at xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx.

21:10:58: [SRV] Server says we're now: Online

21:10:58: [SRV] End of Offline messages (nId: 0200).

21:10:58: [SRV] Unknown Buddy Family Subtype: 0001

21:10:58: [SRV] Unknown Buddy Family Subtype: 0001
```

Tchjo, danch bleibt alles offline im ICQ. Ein "licq -d31" Output hab ich hier und den könnte ich uppen, wenn damit jemand was anfangen kann. Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Gruß,

Martin

PS: Der Output hier

----------

## BlackEye

Ich schein damit nicht allein zu sein

 *Quote:*   

> Since yesterday I am not able to see any people online in
> 
> licq. Connection works fine and everyone can see me, but all users
> 
> appear as "offline".
> ...

 

Hat sonst noch jemand hier Probleme mit licq?

----------

## Royce

Klar, exakt das Gleiche sogar. Ich habe es mal mit einem aktuellen CVS-Snapshot von licq versucht, der zeigt auch alle User als offline. Leute auf meiner Konstaktliste können mich allerdings sehen.

Man kann mit viel Aufwand und bis zum nächsten Neustart user wieder sichtbar machen. Bei mir geht das wenn ich sie etwas von der invisible list entferne und dann wieder hinzufüge.

Zeit für einen Patch sowie böse Mails an Mirabilis.  :Smile: 

----------

## bazik

Hab das gleiche Problem mit CenterICQ -- niemand online zu sehen. Scheint so als ob sich was am Protokol geaendert hat =/

----------

## Age_M

 *bazik wrote:*   

> Hab das gleiche Problem mit CenterICQ -- niemand online zu sehen. Scheint so als ob sich was am Protokol geaendert hat =/

 

Hab eigentlich immer LICQ genutzt, seit gestern aber ebenfalls das oben bereits erwähnte problem. ich kann einloggen, aber niemand ist online. bin jetzt auf GnomeICU umgestiegen. Das funzt einwandfrei. Das würde eigentlich gegen eine Protokolländerung sprechen oder?!

gruß Holger

----------

## BlackEye

das vermuten schon Einige in der Mailinglist. Kopete "funktioniert" aber noch. Wobei ich auch dort schon Probleme habe. Ich kann z.B. keine Updates der Userinfos mehr machen:

 *Quote:*   

> Your ICQ Information request for account 14509914 was denied by the 
> 
> ICQ-server, please try again later

 

wobei zu sagen ist, das 14509914 meine eigene Nummer ist. Obwohl ich auf einen ganz anderen User klickte...

 *Quote:*   

> Scheint so als ob sich was am Protokol geaendert hat

 

Scheint fast so. Aber was ich mich gerade frage: Wieso sind von solchen Updates eigentlich nie die Clienten von Mirabillis selbst betroffen? Die können doch nicht schon seit dem 98er ICQ eingeplant haben, dass die x Änderungen am Protokoll vornehmen werden, sodass jetzt noch immer die alten Versionen funktionieren. Oder bin ich da jetzt auf dem Holzweg?

Gruß

----------

## BlackEye

 *Quote:*   

> [...] Das würde eigentlich gegen eine Protokolländerung sprechen oder?!

 

Nicht unbedingt würde ich sagen. Wenn die Änderung so klein sind, dass licq nur den richtigen Betrieb einstellt, weil etwas unerwartetes passierte, könnte es doch sein, das Kopete und co diesen "Fehler" einfach ignorieren und deswegen noch funktionieren!?

Nur eine Idee

----------

## boris64

auf welchem server seid ihr denn eingeloggt?

ich benutze auch den cvs-snapshot (09.08.04) und

bei mir funktioniert alles wie gewohnt

bin auch zum test nochmal offline und wieder online gegangen.

greetings

----------

## Age_M

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   [...] Das würde eigentlich gegen eine Protokolländerung sprechen oder?! 
> 
> Nicht unbedingt würde ich sagen. Wenn die Änderung so klein sind, dass licq nur den richtigen Betrieb einstellt, weil etwas unerwartetes passierte, könnte es doch sein, das Kopete und co diesen "Fehler" einfach ignorieren und deswegen noch funktionieren!?
> 
> Nur eine Idee

 

Hmm.. bin nicht so der Progger :-/ glaub es wird echt langsam zeit das mal zu lernen :-p

aber du wirst warscheinlich recht haben. naja, hoffe das wird schnell gefixt  :Very Happy: 

gruß Holger

----------

## Teetante

Habe hier auch dasselbe Problem mit LICQ (1.2.7), mit GAIM (0.81) habe ich keine Probleme.

Mannmannmann, warum hören die nicht mit ihren ständigen Protokollmauscheleien auf? 

Ich verstehe nicht genau, was sie damit bezwecken.

Wenn sie nur ihre eigenen Clienten zulassen, verlieren sie 90% der Linux/Unix Nutzer, weil niemand das Java Applet oder den Java Client nutzen möchte. 

=> Weniger Nutzer im Netz,  was ja nun nicht ihre Intention sein kann.

Nunja, BWLer halt. Man sitzt nicht drin.

----------

## boris64

buhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.

seit genau 15:21 habe auch ich diesen fehler  :Sad: 

wenn mir jemand schreibt (oder meine n/a-msg liest),

wird er sofort auch als online angezeigt, vorher nicht.

gibts schon irgendeine lösung dafür?

eventuell neueste cvs-version installieren?

----------

## xmoy

Ich hab das Problem mit Gaim und Kopete  :Smile: 

----------

## Inte

Ich weiß wirklich nicht was Ihr habt  :Shocked: 

gaim-0.80 lief, und das gerade installierte gaim-0.81-r1 funktioniert auch wunderprächtig (obwohl ich hinter 'ner firewall sitze und über Port 110 gehen muß).

----------

## chrib

Das flatterte grade über die licq-Mailingliste:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> There is a problem for users with approximately 180 or more contacts ontheir 
> 
> list.  All users appear offline to them. I have a test account that can 
> ...

 

Zumindestens licq-User müssen wohl noch ein wenig warten bis das gefixt ist.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## boris64

hast du ernsthaft 180+ kontakte?

ich habe ca. 35 und trotzdem sind alle offline.

----------

## BlackEye

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Ich weiß wirklich nicht was Ihr habt 
> 
> gaim-0.80 lief, und das gerade installierte gaim-0.81-r1 funktioniert auch wunderprächtig.

 

Tchja... scheint alles sehr selektiv zu passieren... Wenn man da mal eine Gemeinsamkeit heraus bekommen würde, dass man das Problem vielleicht irgendwie Reduzieren könnte?

licq ver.: 1.2.7

# Kontakte in der Liste: 103

# Gruppen 13

icq-server: login.icq.com

port: 5190

----------

## AXR

centericq bei mir.  :Sad:  Zum Glueck hab ich noch ein paar Jabber-Kontakte. War mal ein guter Grund, die Kontaktliste auszumisten, bin jetzt auf 120 runter von ueber 200. Leider ohne Aenderung.

----------

## chrib

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> hast du ernsthaft 180+ kontakte?
> 
> ich habe ca. 35 und trotzdem sind alle offline.

 

Nein, ich selbst hab nur 23 Kontakte, und bei mir tut das aus dem CVS gebaute licq momentan einwandfrei. Jon (einer der licq-Developer) hat halt mal mit nem Testaccount rumprobiert. Aber momentan ist er wohl genauso ratlos wie diverse andere auch.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## boris64

ja, ich hab's auf der liste auch gerade gelesen  :Wink: 

und bei dir funktionierts noch? ich hab auch die cvs-version und bei mir hauts nicht mehr hin  :Sad: 

sei also lieber nicht allzu optimistisch, viele haben schon gestern über diesen

fehler geklagt, mich hats komischerweise auch erst heute nachmittag erwischt

----------

## RUDIII

mein SIM icq hat das gleiche problem :-/ wie komm ich wieder an die kontaktliste ? ALLES weg

----------

## chrib

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und bei dir funktionierts noch? ich hab auch die cvs-version und bei mir hauts nicht mehr hin 
> 
> sei also lieber nicht allzu optimistisch, viele haben schon gestern über diesen
> ...

 

Ja, bisher funktioniert es noch einwandfrei bei mir. Ich hab allerdings eine Server-Side-Contact-List, keine Ahnung ob das für das Problem relevant ist oder nicht. Und wenns plötzlich nicht mehr gehen sollte, ist das für mich auch kein Beinbruch, die Leute die bei mir auf der Liste stehen treff ich eh in dem Mud in dem ich spiele. Kann also auch da mit denen reden.  :Smile: 

Gruß

Christian

----------

## sOuLjA

die server side contact list hab ich auch, bis gestern ging noch alles einwandfrei, da hatte mich ein bekannter angesprochen das es bei ihm nicht mehr geht vorgestern war das glaub ich. Dann hab ich gestern öfters mal zwischen micq und licq gewechselt und plötzlich als ich licq wieder an hatte sah ich alle nur noch offline, genauso unter micq.

----------

## hiroki

hallo

tja, ich habe seit (vor-?)gestern auch verzweifelt nach dem fehler in SIM-icq gesucht.... aber. nund weiß ich, dass es nicht an mir/sim liegt.. ächtz

und gaim funzt bei mir auch nicht.. so.. so ein mist

und ich hab "nur" ca. 60 kontakte..... benutze server side contacts...

und was nu?

----------

## BlackEye

 *hiroki wrote:*   

> und was nu?

 

warten der Dinge die da kommen. Wie wir alle  :Smile: 

Keine Ahnung ... licq streikt nach wie vor bei mir .. kopete fängt jetzt auch langsam an zu spinnen. Es sind nicht mehr alle als online markiert bei mir, die eigentlich online sind (hab eben mit zwei Kontakten bei mir gechattet, die offline waren)

man kann nur hoffen, dass die Developer von licq das Problem schnell beheben und licq patchen. Oder sogar die Version 1.3.0 heraus bringen  :Smile: 

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> ...Oder sogar die Version 1.3.0 heraus bringen...

 

löl, der witz war gut  :Wink: 

ps: das wird jetzt aber echt mal zeit   :Evil or Very Mad:  

----------

## BlackEye

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> löl, der witz war gut 

 

Freut mich, wenn ich Dich zum lachen gebracht hab  :Wink: 

Aber auf der Page von denen haben sie zumindest mal was davon erzählt  :Smile: 

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> ps: das wird jetzt aber echt mal zeit   

 

mit Version 1.3.0 oder mit dem Patch für das Problem?

Ah, eigentlich egal. Ich stimme so oder so zu  :Smile: 

----------

## boris64

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *borisdigital wrote:*   ps: das wird jetzt aber echt mal zeit    
> 
> mit Version 1.3.0 oder mit dem Patch für das Problem?
> ...

 

natürlich die version (1.2.7 gibts ja schon seit über einem jahr)  :Wink: 

nichtsdestotrotz wäre eine lösung des aktuellen problems auch sehr 

wünschenswert, aber scheinbar wissen die devs auch nocht nicht so wirklich, 

wo genau jetzt da der wurm drin ist...

----------

## schmutzfinger

nagut heute war es dann soweit, mein licq hat auch den arsch hochgemacht.  :Sad:  ich spar mir einfach mal das emerge gaim/sim/...

mit dem original icq verdienen die doch geld, kann es nicht vielleicht sein das sie einfach schon von anfang an ne hintertür in ihrem protokoll haben, die nur der original client kennt? bin echt mal gespannt, würde mich nicht wundern wenn bald ein werbegespickter, popupmachender linux client kommt.

----------

## BlackEye

da die schon öfter mal Protokolländerungen vorgenommen haben muss das wohl so sein. Aber bis jetzt hat das keinen Developer davon abgehalten, auch sein Client dahingehen wieder anzupassen, dass es funktioniert. Also keine Panik  :Smile: 

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat!

----------

## chrib

Wenn es wenigstens irgend einen erkennbaren Grund würde, warum bei diversen Leuten plötzlich alle Kontakte offline sind, und warum einige Clients betroffene sind, andere Implementationen hingegen wohl nicht. Ziemlich seltsames Problem, naja, mal warten was die Devs dazu sagen. 

Gruß

Christian

PS: Bei mir läuft licq immer noch ohne zu murren.

----------

## schmutzfinger

ich hab jetzt erstmal sim installiert, das scheint zu gehen. ich will aber auf mein licq nicht verzichten.

----------

## grumpy²

Hmm, also SIM läuft bei mir und die Contacts sind auch online, aber der jeweilige Status stimmt nicht unbedingt. Gestern war jemand, der eigentlich away war, bei mir erst invisble und später dann normal  online, also "available".  Das ist schon nen bissl nervig... ich will mein Licq zurück, schließ mich dem schmutzfinger an.

----------

## eGore911

Bei mir funktioniert es auf 2 von 2 Rechnern immer noch .... sehr eigenartig. Ich hab auf beiden licq mit serversided contact list und bei einem account ~50 bei dem anderen ~5 buddies.

----------

## chrib

Auf der micq-Maillingliste ist man wohl ein wenig weitergekommen bei dem Problem.

Mal gucken wie die ganze Sache weitergeht, allmählich werd ich nämlich wirklich neugierig was sich da geändert hat.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## chrib

Hmpf, ich sollte öfter licq-devel lesen, da kommt ja sogar richtig was bei rum. Und weil ich schon dabei bin Maillinglisten durchzuwühlen, hätte ich noch das  hier anzubieten, gefolgt von noch einem Patch auf Licq-devel. Die Threads dazu sind auch recht interessant.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## schmutzfinger

ich glaube ich hab ne lösungf gefunden, auch wenn ich sie nicht 100%ig eingrenzen kann weil ich viel probiert habe. ich beschreibe einfach mal was ich alles gemacht habe, dann könnt ihr mir ja sagen ob ihr es reproduzieren könnt.

ich habe unter licq eine serverseitige kontaktliste.

ich habe sim installiert und dort alle kontakte gelöscht, von denen ich keine auth hatte, nur scheint sim eine eingene kontaktliste zu haben, habe dazu keine einstellung gefunden. also ins licq rein und nochmal alle gelöscht, die ich vorher schon im sim gelöscht hatte. dannach habe ich licq neu gestartet und gehofft -- nichts, alle kontakte offline. dannach habe ich gleich wieder im licq alle zuvor gelöschten kontakte wieder aufgenommen und auch sofort nach auth gefragt, weil ich ja hoffte das licq bald wieder geht. am nächten morgen (eben) habe ich dann die leute auch im sim wieder aufgenommen. (musste ich komischerweise doppelt machen) und eben habe ich kurz licq angeworfen und siehe da es ging wieder.

also dann mal viel spass beim kontakte löschen/anlegen ... vielleicht hat ja noch einer ähnlich viel glück, wie ich und kann eine genauere beschreibung geben.

----------

## boris64

hi leute  :Wink: 

seit ca. einer stunde sehe ich wieder die kontakte, die online sind.

warum auch immer, ich weiss es nicht. ich habe nichts verstellt,

nichts anders gemacht, mich nur neu zum icq-netz verbunden.

ich kann auch wieder dateien empfangen (vor kam immer die meldung "[ERR]unknown tcp-protocol" o.ä.).

tja, ich hab leider keine lösung parat.

es geht halt nur wieder (automagisch).

ps: mal sehen, wie lange  :Wink: 

----------

## sOuLjA

Ich hab auch grad festgestellt das mein licq wieder funzt  :Wink:  hab auch nix verstellt.

----------

## 76062563

Bei mir ging am Donnerstag in der Arbeit licq und daheim nicht...

Am Freitag gings weder daheim noch in der Arbeit.

Momentan läufts (in der Arbeit) wies daheim aussieht seh ich erst nachher...

----------

## 76062563

daheim gehts auch wieder...

wie siehts bei euch aus?

----------

## hiroki

tja. sagens wirs mal so:

beim mir funktionierte es auch wieder.. bis um.. hmm.. bis vor.. einer stunde...

dann musste ich depp mich dazu entschließen auf gcc-3.4.1-r2 upzudaten, natürlich auch brach mit linux26-headers und glibc neu gemacht (mit NPTL)... und. nun ja. das ergebnis.. sämtliche Qt programme schmieren bei mir ab.. (nur eine frage der zeit). ok, nach gcc-3.4-update habe ich auch qt von 3.3.2 auf 3.3.3 geupdated.... da soll man dochmal draus schlau werden.. *heul*

und natürlich hat kein anderer das problem außer mir ><

----------

## Blue_Zero

Hallo,

scheint ja wiedr alles mit ICQ zu funktionieren!  :Very Happy: 

Gruß

Christian

----------

## xmoy

Bei mir nicht (licq)  :Sad: 

Bei sim gehts.

----------

## Blue_Zero

Komisch!!

Anfangs habe ich mit LICQ Probleme gehabt. LICQ konnte sich ohne Probleme am Server anmelden, aber es wurden keine Online User angezeigt.

Habe auch geglaubt, dass sich das Protokol geändert hat. Aber jetzt funktioniert LICQ wieder ohne Probleme. Ich habe nichts geändert. Ist schon komisch.

Was funktioniert bei dir nicht?

----------

## xmoy

Naja die paar wenigen, die noch in der Kontaktliste sind sind offline. Aber vorhin gings   :Shocked: 

Aber ich bin von SIM auf Licq (und momentan centericq) umgestiegen, und SIM synchronisiert ja anscheinend nicht mit dem Server... Soll heissen: 3 Leute in der Kontaktliste

----------

## sirro

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> natürlich die version (1.2.7 gibts ja schon seit über einem jahr) 

 

auch in Bezug auf den Umlaut-Bug [1]

BTW:  *voxus [2] wrote:*   

> [...] 1.3.0_pre is in portage

 

Für alle die das noch nicht wussten (wie z.B. ich)

[1] https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42084

[2] https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42084#c7

----------

## boris64

ja, hehe, und das lustigste ist, es scheint, als wäre der macher vom licq-ebuild

aus dem winterschlaf erwacht, denn seit 4 tagen oder so gibt es jeden tag

eine neue pre*-version  :Razz: 

----------

## tomhog

Hmm, gehts wieder weiter?

LICQ:

```
22:19:44: [SRV] Requesting logon (#6254)...

22:19:44: [SRV] Connecting to login server.

22:19:44: [SRV] Resolving login.icq.com port 5190...

22:19:45: [SRV] ICQ server found at 64.12.161.153:5190.

22:19:45: [SRV] Opening socket to server.

22:20:18: [WRN] error during receiving from server socket :-((

                Die Verbindung wurde vom Kommunikationspartner zurückgesetzt

22:20:18: [SRV] Dropping server connection.
```

mit nem anderen Server gehts dann wieder...

Schrauben die am Protokoll oder war das nur ein kaputter Server?

[Add]

Eben wieder rausgeflogen :-/

----------

